# What spreader setting for compost



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

After overseeding I'm going to put down 1/4 inch of Leafgro compost using a broadcast spreader. The info I've seen says it's fine-textured enough that it will work in a broadcast spreader. The question is, what setting will produce a depth of about 1/4 inch? I doubt it matters that I'm using Leafgro specifically, any fine-textured compost based on lawn clippings, leaves, etc. I have a Scotts Edgeguard Mini, which uses the same settings as a Scotts Edgeguard Deluxe, Scotts Edgeguard Pro, and Scotts Speedygreen series (1000, 2000, 3000). Anyone know what setting to use? Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would not run any compost through a spreader and not expect clogging. Try I guess. 

You will not be able to lay down 1/4" in one pass so set it at max and make several.

I really think you are overworking this simple task. I managed to grow nice turf by tossing compost with my hands from a wheelbarrow and raking it out in a pinch. And you are going to be walking all over your newly prepped seedbed more than you should if you use a spreader and make multiple passes.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I rent a compost spreader. Looks like a barrell made of screen.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I would not run any compost through a spreader and not expect clogging. Try I guess.
> 
> You will not be able to lay down 1/4" in one pass so set it at max and make several.
> 
> I really think you are overworking this simple task. I managed to grow nice turf by tossing compost with my hands from a wheelbarrow and raking it out in a pinch. And you are going to be walking all over your newly prepped seedbed more than you should if you use a spreader and make multiple passes.


I think you may be right. I've never spread compost before, and I just finished bringing home 20 40-pound bags of Leafgro and have another 20 to go. It's denser and heavier than I had thought. At this point I'm going to dump a bag out every 8 feet and spread it with the back of a steel rake, then fertilize and overseed and rake lightly to cover the seed. Thanks for your advise.


----------

